# Clueless, want to build a PC



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello,

My current computer often crashes and after a year i have decided it's time to sell it and get another. (the current one is a ready-made system bought from a local company)

The set-up is good but for some reason (hardware - wise) it crashes a lot.

Unfortunately i am clueless about what is compatible with what and i have been working on this for over an hour. I hope some of you may help.

Here goes,

1. Budget: Old one was around $700-$800 US, so that is the amount i'm going for, more or less.

2. Brands: Nothing in particular.

3. Multitasking: Yes, but probably something like game to browser so no big deal.

4. Gaming: Yes. Will play games from the '80s up to 2010.

5. Calculations: Maybe?.

6. Overclocking: No, can't afford the risk financially.

7. Storage: I have a spare SATA 2 500GB WD HDD, so it's not required. Even so, i might add another and get an additional 1TB HDD.

8. Legacy Support: Nope.

9. Operating System: Windows 7, or win XP. (Do not need to buy, i have both, but this is what i'll be running)

10. Case: Size and looks are unimportant, has to fit everything and the PSU.

11. Accessories: No accessories, i have all i need.

12. Recycled Components: Probably one SATA2 500GB WD HDD.

13. Monitor: No. (got one: Phillips 190CW 1440x900 resolution)
14. Stores: I usually buy electronics from this place http://www.emag.ro/ (good service, fast delivery and 30day no questions asked returns&refunds). Any shop from my country is fine.

15. Location: Romania. :4-dontkno :sad:

_:: I would like to have 4GB RAM, quad core and at least an equivalent graphics card. I want it as an all around computer that can also play games well ::
_
Beneath, i'll post my current config so you have a general idea of what i've had:

**Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz

*Mainboard : Intel DG31PR

*Chipset Model : Intel P35/G33/G31 Processor to I/O Controller

*Memory Module : 73G21B89FZ 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-5300U DDR2-666 (5-5-5-15 3-20-5-3)
Memory Module : 73G21B89FZ 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-5300U DDR2-666 (5-5-5-15 3-20-5-3)

* NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO (96 SM4.0 1.4GHz, 768MB DDR3 2x800MHz, PCIe 2.00 x16)

*Storage Devices
WDC WD5000AAKS-00M9A0 (500.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 16MB Cache) : 466GB (C
SAMSUNG HD502IJ (500.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 16MB Cache) : 466GB (D

*Network Adapter : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (Ethernet, 100Mbps)
Audio Device : Intel 82801G (ICH7) High Definition Audio
(on board stuff)

*450W PSU (no-name chinese made model)

*Windows System : Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.01.7600
Platform Compliance : x64

Windows Experience Index
Current System : 5.9


*

PLEASE HELP!

Thank you!


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

May I ask why your using that crappy psu in that system? I don't mean to offend you and I appologize if I do but really, a 450 watt chinese no name psu? Your system deserves better than that, the cheap psu is like signing your pc's death sentence. Not only is the psu not properly rated but it's made from cheap matrials and in the end when it's pushed it will over volt and short out componets in the system. Si instead of replacing a psu it's also a motherboard, video card, ram, and drives due to over volting. The psu is the most important part of your pc and shouldn't be over looked with cheap replacements that go out in a year or a year and a half causing you to rebuild the pc.

Now the first thing I would suggest is a new psu, 650 -750 watt corsair or seasonic psu. Trust me when I say you will be glad you bought it, quality parts and craftsmanship, five year warrenty and over volt protection. So if it goes it won't take some thing else with it. And if it goes before the warrenty expires then you can send it to the makers and they will replace it since the have to up hold thier good name. Here is a link to some thing that might help you out in choosing parts for a new system. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats the problem with buying "ready made" computer systems, you are at the mercy of the builder when they slap in the dollar saving parts!

the sticky linked above will get you down the right path; although I am not so sure a simple video card / power supply upgrade would not be your best value $$$$ 

your system; although not cutting edge, certainly has pleny more life left in it; but the video card and power supply are real boat ancors


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you both for the help.

You're saying my video card is not that good? Why not? What do you suggest i get?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would agree with linderman. Updating the GPU & PSU would be a good boost to your system.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair 750-tx

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4102898&cm_re=ati_5770-_-14-102-898-_-Product


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Sorry for the bump. I will look into the upgrades and hope it will do fine.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted with your progress and evaluations

even "if" you are not satisifed you could always bring those two components into a new system build, but I think you will be very satisfied


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

I have looked around and the best price i've found in my country for the GPU is *$231* and for the PSU *$185* (US Dollars).

This is a large amount of money and i am considering only replacing the PSU. However, the GPU fan makes a ton of noise, coffee grinder style a lot of the time. Unfortunately I don't know what fan to choose as a replacement. Heatsink is round, brass color.
Given this link: http://www.emag.ro/coolere_vga?ref=vc_cat where GPU fans can be found could you help me pick one out for my current card?

If you are not willing to do this i would settle for some advice on what size i need/what to look for.

I really cannot get information on my gpu and it seems there are dozens of cards that are similar only with minor differences.

I would only like to get rid of the crashes and boot failures and save the gpu upgrade for a later time (i do like the specs of your suggested gpu).

Thank you very much!


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

Later Edit:

Under each product, they stated the models that are compatible. Nothing for me...

So I'll settle for US links or whatever you have.

Thanks.


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

Yet another Update:

GPU and PSU are due to arrive Thursday. Today I have cleaned the PC of all dust and after disconnecting everything, SURPRISE! ... GPU does not make any more noise, no more crashes. (wired the power cables for it differently, more separate from the rest).

Still going to upgrade to avoid further problems and just for the hell of it. (also because the last few times i thought i fixed it, it did the same thing again a few weeks later)


P.S. don't know if anyone is still following this so i apologise if the bump is inconvenient.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dust bunnies sometimes accumulate quickly, try blowing out the PC once a month for a couple months and see how it runs, if you don't seem to be getting a lot dust after the first couple extend it to 2 months.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just got back to reviewing your thread; sounds like you have things headed in the right direction

keep us posted with your progress


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

*Help!*

I have recieved the parts today. After installing everything, i get No Video Input on my monitor. I was extra careful with static as much as possible (no bracelet but tried to touch the case and tried not to rub against the carpet etc)

The fans spin, lights come up on the motherboard but i have no image.

The 24 pin connector that goes on the motherboard is connected. I understand it has 4 pins detachable. I have a socket on the motherboard that says ATX CPU but i have no way to connect it (unless i detach the 4 pin connector from the 24, but even then i can not make it go that far)

My old psu had 20 pins on the mB and 4 in the cpu socket.

Please reply urgently, i'm leaving town TOMORROW and i should get this sorted out.


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

EDIT!!

Fixed it. I found the 8 pin connector and split it for the cpu and then i took away 4 from the 24 from the MB and it works perfect.

Thank you all for the help. Going to try some games that were not quite working perfect and see.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Put the 4 back on the 20 pin it should be there, the 4 pin ATX is 12v cpu power the, the +4 off the 20 is to power other functions on the board.


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

But it would not work with the 24 Pin, after i have separated 4 and left them unconnected it worked. That was the matter.

I say this because after separating the 8 pin and connecting it to the ATX CPU socket it still wasn't working. Only after I had made it 20, not 24 it worked. Note that on the original configuration it had only 20 pins as well.

I have been doing the usual, and playing games with high hardware demand (to test, it usually crashes) and i have not even had a twitch. 

If you have any other suggestions? Did i do anything wrong then?

Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sounds like you have everything sorted out; cant wait to hear your gaming experience now


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

It was very stressful putting it all togheter, however I'm glad it's all working fine. You won't believe how silent it is now. Let's hope the dust won't kill this GPU fan too.

Even though in my location the parts cost double (paid $414 US) i'm glad i did the upgrade. Had a lot of second thoughts.

As a last question, can i connect a CPU fan (the kind with the 4 hole connector) to some other power cable from the psu? Wanted to mount an extra fan but it is apparently a CPU fan (the category i bought it from was "case fans")

Other than this, I thank you all very very much for taking the time to help me out and follow this all the way to the end.

This link leads to a picture of the end result (sort of, i had not fixed the MB 20/24 pin cable thing yet):

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/8380/p9090001e.jpg (some cables are now more neat and tied to stuff)

Thank you once again!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please give me a digital pic of your case fan connector


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

sorry, i'm not sure which one it is. The one i have on the side panel is molex (4 pin thing), other than that you can see what i have in the picture posted above. It's high res-ish.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your motherboard may or may not have a 3 pin Chassis fan header if it does it will work with the 4 pin fan connector it will only fit 1 way and 1 wire won't be used.

Other then that you need an adapter from the fan connector to a 4 pin molex psu plug.
Looks like this > http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=15283


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

I really don't know which one it is. For example the one on the side panel uses a molex.

Also, at startup there is an ascending peeeeew sound, it sounds mechanical, my guess is that it is a fan.

Is this ok? Or is it bad news?


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

wow, sorry for the double post. i had page 1 bookmarked and thought that somehow my message did not post.

Thank you wrench, i'll try that.

Do you have any ideas about the startup noise?

P.S. have to leave town for a week or more so will try when i return.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The noise sounds like a fan, double check you don't have any wiring near a fan, then try unplugging the case fans one at time. 

I don't see any unconnected fans in the picture.


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

I suspect the GPU. I cannot check. I will return home in 2 weeks. It is not bad and obviously have a warranty for the card.

It sounds like a winding sound, like the fan would when it spins faster and faster in a short period of time. After that it makes absolutely no noise. It's more silent than it ever was (the whole system i mean). No lagging or any hardware/software issues. Was just wondering if that noise is a problem.


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't edit so, i have to double post.

I have been doing some reading and people say PSU and GPU make this noise.

It happens 2 seconds after i press the power button, it is ascending and it could be any of the 2 components, it just seemed to be the gpu at first (when my head was close to the case).

It does not make the noise under heavy load or when the card gets hotter than usual (games, etc) or when the fan should spin faster. Only when i start up the computer.

Later Edit: could it be that i did not remove the nvidia card drivers (from windows device manager) and uninstalled the drivers for it? I don't think this can influence anything before windows even starts. The Nvidia card it's self is removed from the computer.

The new card is powered via a PCI-E cable from the PSU. (not the pci-e - molex cable i have recieved in the box), but it acts the same regardless of this.

I am out of ideas for today. :4-dontkno


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

I sure wish i could edit my post to add more information, rather than post more more more.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/283493-15-sapphire-5770-makes-squealing-noise-corsair

In this link, a guy says that someone from Sapphire tech support told him that Corsair PSUs and the particular model of GPU i have at this time are somehow conflicting and producing a squealing noise. 

However, this person has a permanent issue. I do not. Just thought this would be good information to share. Mind you i have no wish to return this stuff so please give me some ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would try the driver cleaner to remove all video card drivers (old ones and new ones) restart then install the newest driver 

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


keep us posted & refresh my memory ....which gpu are you using now?


----------



## mihaiconstantin (Oct 11, 2009)

*SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100283VX-2L Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity*

This is what i'm using now. Along with a Corsair 750W TX.

Do drivers have anything to do with it since it happens before windows boots, right when i power up the pc?

Can't use driver cleaner, im out of town for 2 weeks.


----------

